# No sound from CD player - AMD64 8.0 RELEASE



## blam (Jan 19, 2010)

Problem: 

I followed the instructions on setting up the sound card for my IBM T60 and it seems like the sound card is working (startup/showdown music from KDE). However, when I tried to do play my CD, I didn't hear any music (cdcontrol -f /dev/acd01 play 1).  

I tried a difference CD to rule out an issue with the CD.  Also, I tried changing hw.snd.default_unit from 0 to 1 but didn't make any difference.

From kldstat:


```
snd_hda.ko
sound.ko
```

demsg:


```
hdac0: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xee400000-0xee403fff irq 17 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090624_0136
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Analog Devices AD1981HD
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: Conexant (Unknown)
pcm0: <HDA Analog Devices AD1981HD PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Analog Devices AD1981HD PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```

mixer:


```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to 100:100
```

TIA


----------



## mav@ (Jan 19, 2010)

snd_hda doesn't yet supports analog input monitoring (listening sound coming from inputs, such as CD) on this codec. If your codec configuration exposes CD input to the driver, you may be able to record from it. But for listening CDs you'll have to use digital audio extraction.


----------



## blam (Jan 19, 2010)

Ah, perfect!  Thanks.

After I posted the message, I did try to rip the tracks using cdparanoia and lame and the sound came through perfectly.


----------

